# Gaffney, SC - Spenser, M, 2-3 yrs, euth on 4/24



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

Spenser
German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Male Dog Pet ID: cg 5 
Click to see
full size










More About Spenser
Age:
2-3 years
Weight:
skinny 55 lbs
Personality:
affectionate and calm, gives great kisses, well socialized 
Special traits:

Last day:
4-24-10 
PLEASE DO NOT CALL THE SHELTER OR THE HUMANE SOCIETY REGARDING THESE ANIMALS. THE SHELTER CANNOT HELP YOU AND THE HUMANE SOCIETY VOLUNTEERS DO NOT WORK THERE.

EMAIL US AT [email protected] FOR THE QUICKEST RESPONSE.

Cherokee Shelter animals have only 5 days to find a home or rescue group. The Humane Society of Cherokee County's volunteers work to save as many animals as possible. The adoption fee includes Rabies and DHPP vaccinations, spay or neuter, and heartworm test if 6 months or older.

We are very rescue friendly and try to make it as pleasant and affordable as possible for rescue groups to save Cherokee Shelter animals.

Please contact us via email at [email protected] regarding rescue policies and pricing.

Because of the short time we have to place animals, and the lack of a veterinary clinic at the shelter, neither the Humane Society nor Cherokee County can guarantee the temperament or health of any animals made available for adoption. We will never knowingly place a dangerous or sick animal. It is impossible in the shelter environment to reliably test dogs with cats or small children. Sometimes the stressful environment may create fearful responses even with other dogs that would not occur in a normal home setting.

All animals are not compatible with all families, and we reserve the right to refuse adoption when we think the placement may endanger either the pet or the family. 

All rescued/adopted pets must be picked up the day of their veterinary services, otherwise boarding and additional payment arrangements must be made in advance.
My Contact Info
Humane Society of Cherokee County, Inc.
Gaffney, SC
Phone: Please use email
Email Humane Society of Cherokee County, Inc.
See more pets from Humane Society of Cherokee County, Inc.
Share on Facebook


----------



## WarEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

If he was anywhere close I would adopt him.


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry, the cut&paste from Petfinders didn't work out too good. Here's the link:

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Spenser: Petfinder

Can't seem to make the picture work, but please look, he's a stunning mostly tan, black & tan. Wonder if he'd like to move to NJ?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump! What a gorgeous face!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## WarEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

He now has a sponsor If you have sponsor how much longer do you get?


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

They updated his profile to say he did fine with cats. If there is a way to make this happen I'd be seriously interested in this dog.


----------



## WarEagle (Mar 3, 2010)

Update

"He's leaving the shelter on Monday. They're closed on the weekends and he is safe. He has a sponsorship which will help pay for his services. If it was you who sent it, thank you very much. He will find a great home."


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

GREAT news, but what does it mean? Wonder where he's going?


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

Petfinder has him listed as adopted.


----------

